

Show HN: New project we started – Simple uptime monitor - sucuri2
http://upmonkey.net

======
saniuk
Just tried this out. Very simple and friendly sign up and setup. Looks great
so far and seems to serve its purpose well. I will mention though that it felt
odd having a link in the main navigation (Malware Scan) take me to a different
website. Having not been familiar with Sucuri to begin with, I wasn't sure if
it was an advertisement and how it related to UpMonkey. Thanks very much!

------
hackmiester
Seems to work fine, but I got this when I added one of my sites:

    
    
      2012-11-30 03:10:25 OK: Site added: http://example.com (is up).
      2012-11-30 03:10:25 Warning: Site http://example.com is down.
    

I.e., it thought it was down, and notified me accordingly, but then shortly
afterward it recognized it as up (which it was the entire time).

------
usaphp
I like the design :) clean and simple.

~~~
davedd
Glad you liked :)

